# Brecon is Welcoming to Motorhomes



## rugbyreddragon

From POI list CU Brecon Waterside. Car park next to the River Usk and about 1/2 mile walk along the riverbank into the town. Great spot. Sign in car park states overnight parking £6.30. Motorhomes only allowed to stop overnight 1 night in 7. Also spotless public toilet a short walk away (unmanned 20p coin auto entry).


----------



## taximan

The one night in seven applies to all council car parks in Powys, has done for a few years now.


----------



## Nigel L

Notice that there is a riverside 1 and Riverside 2 CU on the POI map, which one is this?
There also seems to be a CU in Brecon which is a car park in Canal road. Is that to obvious to think it is next to the Canal?


----------



## Deleted member 58330

Every time we stay in Powys we have issues with Boy racers and Yobs - Builth Wells, Machynleth, Newtown...had enough of the place, never seen so many corsas and other tiny cars haring around like lunatics.  Off my lists for a long time so beware where you park.


----------



## rugbyreddragon

Nigel L said:


> Notice that there is a riverside 1 and Riverside 2 CU on the POI map, which one is this?
> There also seems to be a CU in Brecon which is a car park in Canal road. Is that to obvious to think it is next to the Canal?&#55357;&#56860;



They are both very close to eachother.


----------



## rugbyreddragon

MidAgeTraveller said:


> Every time we stay in Powys we have issues with Boy racers and Yobs - Builth Wells, Machynleth, Newtown...had enough of the place, never seen so many corsas and other tiny cars haring around like lunatics.  Off my lists for a long time so beware where you park.



No trouble at all here had a great night's sleep. We did encounter however, some boy racers at POI CR Eccleston next to the Dee near Chester. Loud booming out gangster rap base at about 03.00 am for around half an hour or so.


----------



## jimbohorlicks

There is also a car park in the centre of Brecon where you can park overnight for free but parking charges apply in the day time as I recall


----------



## Nigel L

jimbohorlicks said:


> There is also a car park in the centre of Brecon where you can park overnight for free but parking charges apply in the day time as I recall



Any co-ordinates? Or is it on the POI?


----------



## QFour

jimbohorlicks said:


> There is also a car park in the centre of Brecon where you can park overnight for free but parking charges apply in the day time as I recall



Stopped there last year. Tucked ourselves in the corner with a German MH. Free overnight and toilets at the bus station. Also handy for the town.

Stayed just behind grey MH in the corner

It's on the POI .. Toilets at the top of the hill .. Plenty of room even for us a 7m

..


----------



## Louey

Nigel L said:


> Any co-ordinates? Or is it on the POI?



The one in the centre of Brecon is behind the theatre. It is usually quiet. No facilities, but you can use the theatre toilets when it is open. There is an Aldi 100 yards away too.


----------



## taximan

Louey said:


> The one in the centre of Brecon is behind the theatre. It is usually quiet. No facilities, but you can use the theatre toilets when it is open. There is an Aldi 100 yards away too.



That's the one where a parking attendant told us about the one in seven overnighting but it certainly wasn't free.


----------

